# Ceilings out of level



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

In the States do you have hanging clips? I am doing an old bathroom and it is about 40mm out of level, thank goodness for clips.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's sweet. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> In the States do you have hanging clips? I am doing an old bathroom and it is about 40mm out of level, thank goodness for clips.


40 mm out, oh my god !!!!!! that's a 1 1/2"









Yes we have them, and if I remember right, slimpickin's was using them a few months ago, he can tell you how to adjust them:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> 40 mm out, oh my god !!!!!! that's a 1 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know there were such things, but now I do and you can bet your farkin' arse I'm gonna hunt some down.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

This vid is not about hangers but.......

This is a cool system, I have installed and drywalled on it before, it's just like putting up T bar, but you can rock on it, cool system


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is another system that we have here it was invented by an Aussie rocker and sold to a Rhondo which make a lot of metal products. This is called a Betta Fix clip the slots are in 3mm stages (1/8 of am inch). You can use on both walls and ceilings, it is a great system.:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Never seen those betta clips, Good idea, We do have other things like your hanger clip but more like a clip that you can screw to a strap so you can lower the ceiling quite a lot if needed.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

today I've found out this kind of clips.they're beautiful for walls and ceiling, strong and you can do the finest adjustment with them.10/10


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Who make those Keke?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Who make those Keke?


they're made by Rondo,Gazman and the cod for them is RP06


----------

